# Which Lily pipe- Poppy glass or Violet glass !!



## sumer (Feb 6, 2010)

Just wondering which one of these would be better for a 60-P.
Which one of these would make lesser dead spots ?
FYI-
Poppy Glass is the one with rounded head outflow-









And the Violet Glass is like the normal lily pipes we see around-


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

The Vilolet glass would make less of dead spots.

The poppy will reduce the flow coming out. So intale you would have a more dead spots then the vilolet, i'm assuming since flow coming out would be reduce by the shape of the poppy bell at the end.


----------



## sumer (Feb 6, 2010)

h4n said:


> The Vilolet glass would make less of dead spots.
> 
> The poppy will reduce the flow coming out. So intale you would have a more dead spots then the vilolet, i'm assuming since flow coming out would be reduce by the shape of the poppy bell at the end.


Thanks for the advice h4n. 
BTW I'll be using an Eheim 2215 which has an output of 164 GPH. 
Dont I need to break that current !!


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

sumer said:


> Thanks for the advice h4n.
> BTW I'll be using an Eheim 2215 which has an output of 164 GPH.
> Dont I need to break that current !!


Ya then your probably better off with a violet style lilly pipes.


----------



## sumer (Feb 6, 2010)

Okay.. So I inquired a lot on this, and finally I've ordered Violet output and input.
I dont want to make any dead spots in my tank and since it would be a densely planted one, water circulation must be good. 
If i'd have going with nature or iwagumi, poppy would be a good choice. Or If I would've going with 2217 then also Poppy could have been a good option. But with 2215 and that too in a dense planted tank, I chose violet


----------



## laqu (Oct 17, 2012)

what is the 'lightest flow' of all the output options? my filter is pretty strong for my huge (lol) 6 gallon. I have a finnex power 360 canister


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

There's a new lily pipe called lily pipe spin. But it's not out in America yet


----------



## pwolfe (Mar 2, 2011)

of the available options, the poppy style will give you the least flow.


----------



## eeng168 (Apr 22, 2005)

IWANNAGOFAST said:


> There's a new lily pipe called lily pipe spin. But it's not out in America yet



Yes, I saw the video for that...looks really nice!


----------

